# My Swisher Spreader is Junk



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

So I bought a swisher spreader last year that mounts on the rack on my grizzly 700. We used it only a couple times last year, it worked great but even though we washed the quad, plow and salter frequently throughout the winter when we took it out this year it had a significant amount of rust on the motor but worked fine. It made it about halfway through this winter and the motor crapped out so now I have to put a new motor on this thing. Anyone else think these spreaders are junk from personal experience? If i'm gonna be putting a motor on it every single year i'd rather just throw it in the garbage and buy a better one.


----------

